# Posting this is more difficult than you might imagine..



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you on medication for the depression? Sometimes this can really help with weight loss , too. If you feel better, you do less random eating. 
So, if you really have been diagnosed with depression, maybe consider medication. they do, however, play havoc with your sex life. 

Spend the money to get custom orhtotics made. Go to the best foot doctor you can find. Go to a stor that sells running shoes for athletes, and ask them which foot doctor is the best. Spend the 3 to 4 hundred dollars to get a pari of custom orthotics, made. Wear them! don't go barefoot or wear flipflops. wear the kind of shoes the doctor recommends. Ice your feet after a hard day, ask doc about maybe a steriod injection in heel to jumpstart healing. (hurt! but it is worth it)

Start working out with weights, which you can do seated. build muscle in core and upper body, too. Do this in front of TV with boyfriend. easy peasey

pack the meal that you will eat after riding, before hand.
I am often starved after riding , so will make poor choices. If I had a good meal ready for me after riding and cleaning up etc. I would make a better choice.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You are so not alone, while your own particular circumstances are maybe unique, I can relate to physical limitations, compressed discs and a bulging disc, one knee surgery done, another looming, so exercise is difficult.

I have been on medication for depression on and off for a lot of my adult life. 

OK, I know you don't want to hear the next bit, but you don't want to lose weight quickly, you want to lose it for good. I did the losing weight quickly bit, lost over a 100 pounds, but I put it back on just as quickly, which of course made me depressed all over again, yeah I'm sure you know the cycle.

I have just started on a get fit scheme again, and this time I'm going a little slower. For exercise I have ordered the 'Yoga for the Rest of Us' DVD, as a way of starting to move again and strengthen the muscles and joints, I also need to get my butt on the stationary bike.

As to the cost of good food, I know it is hard, but junl food is actually expensive wen you add it all up, especially the cost of what it is doing to your body. 

The thing you could consider is making little changes, start by cutting out snacks, drink more water, then make breakfast a healthy meal, drink more water. When you have trained yourself to no snacks and a healthy breakfast, then change your lunch to a healthy meal, and so on.

OR

If you are better at big changes start researching a diet that sounds good to you, one that includes food that you like, and doesn't ask you to eat foods that make you puke:shock:

You also need to work out your body type and what will work with you to lose weight. I know from much trial and error that I can lose weight really easily on a high protein low carb diet, but I struggle to maintain it, because I am a carb addict. Currently I'm on day 6 of a vegetarian fast, and so far it's about the easiest thing I've ever done, unlimited fruit and veggies, some nuts, pulses, and whole grains, no meat, animal products, no yeast or sugar or sweeteners. I'm staying off of the scale, but I feel a lot better and it is making me more mindful of the hidden sugars in processed foods we eat, and to the mindless snacking I can indulge in when making food for the family.

This isn't a diet for life, but I think it is a good start, and when I start adding meat products I will be more mindful of what I'm actually eating.

You are not alone, and you can do this.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First of all if exercising hurts you can do walking instead. Walking does wonder to burn off the weight: just put on your phones, and go around the neighborhood slowly increasing a distance with time. 

Second, you ABSOLUTELY can eat healthy with the limited budget (reminds me when 2 of us + cat were living on $40/week and we didn't go with junk food, although it was 15 years back). Of course you won't go with organic, but there are sales and you can buy fruits (bananas, apples), veggies (tomatoes, onion), and meat for the very reasonable price. Just stay away from donuts, bread, sweet cereals, cookies, chips, COKE (that is full of calories), and alike. 

Good luck! As long as you are firm on what you want to do and will stay with the rules you'll drop the weight - no question on that.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

If you can work out in a swimming pool, it is much easier on your body.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks, guys, for replying. let me answer you in order here:

tiny- I've been on meds for depression since I was six years old. I'm all too familiar with the sexual side effects. I recently switched to a new med but unfortunately it's the kind that easy on the sexy stuff and not tough enough on the chemical imbalance. I've been a bit of a mad hatter lately. I've also done the custom orthodics/injections route. It unfortunately did not help, and when I asked the doc for suggestions on how to proceed, he told me he couldn't help someone who was fat. I have an appointment with a new podiatrist on may 1st, but I'm anticipating hearing the same old song. That's a good idea on packing the meal. I'll do that, thanks.

Golden- I didn't really mean a crash diet, but something that could help jumpstart things so I can get to moving better. Sounds like what you're doing is a good idea, only, what are pulses? lol And, no eggs? Like, hardboiled ones? They seem harmless enough...

Kitten- I'm still fumbling my way through living on a budget, and I try to shop cheaply. I try to make more dinners at home, not eat out, etc. What do you when the people you hang out with eat junk? Just, always assume that's what will happen and pack your own food in advance? lol...

Ripper- the pool here will open soon. I'll give that a try, thanks.

One of my biggest obstacles here in discouragement. I can't see it happening for me, so I give up. How do you convince yourself you can get there? It just feels like I have SUCH a long way to go. 
Btw, I'm about 260 and I'd like to weigh about 180, at 5'7.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

A huge way I am able to "cheaply" feed my family of 6 is reading the ingredients. Most bread have loads of extra sugar but a few don't.... Look for bread without corn syrup. Making biscuits, pancakes, and other stuff from scratch. Doesn't take the time you would expect & you know what your eating...you made it. I also try to make enough....so portions are correct & keep light snacks for anyone who is still hungry. I never take a bag or box of any junk food to the couch. I always put it in a bowl or napkin so i won't eat too much. I don't know if i have helped you but its the little things that can start making a big difference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Cut down, or out breads/pastas/starches, and also colas too.

If you are much of a sugar eater? Go to something that has none, or very little.

You can do this, you just have to put your mind to it. And while you may not feel like walking or exercising right now, as the weight drops, you may feel better about doing it.

And an added bonus, your saddle will fit better too.

And I commend you for having the courage to admit the toll your weight may be taking on your horse, as well as yourself. Too few people do consider the horse when they are overweight. My weight is one reason I don't ride as much as I should.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

arrowsaway said:


> Golden- I didn't really mean a crash diet, but something that could help jumpstart things so I can get to moving better. Sounds like what you're doing is a good idea, only, what are pulses? lol And, no eggs? Like, hardboiled ones? They seem harmless enough...


Pulses, are lentils and peas and such, give you lots of protein.

Eggs are good, but I'm doing 3 weeks of The Daniel Fast it is not so much about losing weight as about becoming far more mindful of what you are eating, and thinking about everything you put into your mouth.

At the end of 3 weeks I will then start adding back the meat and animal products and see how it goes.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Arrowsaway, thank u for opening yourself to us. Your courage inspires me. We all have different manure in our lives to deal with. Yours is depression and weight. How old are u? I felt like I finally figured out what worked for me at 40+. 

I went to a good nutritionist, a little on the hippie side for me but she was right about everything for me. I started by writing down everything I ate, everything. There are apps that help if u have a smart phone. Then we looked at what I was eating and what my body didn't tolerate well. Lost 40 lbs just from avoiding foods, she said most of it was inflammation! Then just kept going. She cost me about $500 over 2 years, but it was worth it for me. Learned I loved running, along with riding. I avoid foods made by others and spend my tv time in the kitchen slicing and peeling with my sweetie. I pack my foods and when people ask why I don't eat something, I just say I don't like it. Then they can't argue with u or put down your diet. All the advice u have been given above is good. The trick for me was listening to my body. If a food makes me gassy or feel nauseated I avoid it. If I feel really good after I eat it, I eat it. Dairy is good example. Many people have to avoid it but I thrive on lowfat dairy. 


Start by tracking your food and how it makes u feel afterward. Good luck! Someone as smart and self aware as u r will definitely figure it out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

To loose weight you have to want to. An easy step is take meal replacements. They give you sufficient vitamins and cals. for a meal. You want to eat your biggest meals at breakfast than work you way to smallest meals for dinner. Make fresh fruit and veggies and frozen veggies your best friend. You can get simple seasonings to change the taste. It takes a bit of getting used to but if you can do it! If you want to snack have carrots or another crunchy veggie. Carrots you can buy the whole ones (not baby) and cut and peel them yourself. You would be surprised in the price difference. 

And yes always pack your own food!! You will save money and then eat what you want when you want it! And you don’t have to eat the junk food. Trust me people will not think that’s weird. I always pack veggies with me so I always have something to eat when I’m hungry. And if your trying to loose weight- tell your friends, they may be more supportive than you think and not put out a lot of junk food or at least have an option for you to choose from. You need a positive support system. You will get encouragement from yourself…stick to a meal plan and when you see results you will be encouraged by it. 

Write down EVERYTHING you eat and drink for a week. You will see where you need to cut back and what was a "boredom snack". 

As for exercises: Pilates, Yoga, ( these are often on TV so you can watch for free and go along) If you have access to a pool then that is the best way to use all your muscles and a great cardio without the strain of free weights. But if you can use some weights go for it. Surprisingly you can use things around the house. Stretching and stairs can be your best friend.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

One thiong I did to start the process was change out my suual breakfast sandwich (egg, ham and cheese) with oatmeal, 2% milk (pour milk over oatmeal) and two slices of whole wheat toast, unbuttered but with a little jam. That change alone, and not changing anything else, rejumpstarted my metabolism and I am not only down 20 pounds in about 8 weeks but my cholesterol has taken a nosedive and is down nearly 50 points. Now, I do ride about an hour a day 6 days a week but prior to that I have also done a lot of walking.

What is necessary is to not find a "diet". You need to change eating habits, not diet, or you won't get the results you want...a diet is to hard to stick to. Make small changes...drink 2% milk vice whole or even better, skim milk. Switch to wheat bread vice white. Even though the going number is 8 glasses of 8 ozs of water per day, even adding a single glass per day will help. If you drink juices or soda, substitute a glass of water instead...juices, while we may think they are healthy, are actually pretty high in sugar. It is important to lose weight gradually and alittle at a time rather than trying to drop a lot in a short amount of time..your body adjusts much better and won't feel like it has to slow the metabolism if the weight comes off gradually. The going "heathy" weight loss number is just a pound and a half a week. That equals out to cutting just 500 calories per day and working out, however you choose to do that, at just burning 250 calories per day, which is easy. Remember, muscle burns calories which is why workikng out and getting that muscle is so important.

Best of luck...I have fought with my weight my entire life and have hit all of those highs and lows.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh I forgot!! Water water water!! If you hate water ( Like I do) Crystal Light, to save money buy the boxes with the single packs, 2 packs will make about 2 1/2 litres of water taste good. Don't use them in single's unlesss you have to.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Crystal Light also makes the "To-Go" packs which are designed for the standard size bottled water...16ozs. You only need to add one pack. I like the iced tea


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

You are not alone! In my opinion the depression makes sensible eating and exercise seem so difficult (personal experience) But it is not impossible. Drink the water and like someone said, if you hate it (I do) use a drink Walmart has their brand crystal light and some of the flavors are really good and it's cheaper. Beans are your friend , they are cheap and have a lot of protein. Look on the internet for recipes, Google low cost healthy meals. As for exercise, try starting out walking and a little bit each day even if it's only a few steps.I have had joint and foot pain too and a Walmart genetic glucosamine condroitin has worked well for me. The best thing about the exercise is that it really helps the depression. Thank you for sharing with us  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Being that spring is here, is having a garden possible for you?
Its good physical activity that brings sound rewards-you get to munch on the fruits of your labor!
Water before a meal will also help with the satiated feeling- takes up space in your stomach, and aids digestion too.
Trimming down doesn't happen overnight. It takes time.
Also, keep a log book/diary about it, and chart your progress.
Celebrate every little win enormously!
You lost a pound? Party time!
You lost 5? Call Fox News! 
Make it BIG! 
You're cementing the positive reinforcement into your mind at the subconscious level, which brings about more of the same positive results!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

arrowsaway said:


> Kitten- I'm still fumbling my way through living on a budget, and I try to shop cheaply. I try to make more dinners at home, not eat out, etc. What do you when the people you hang out with eat junk? Just, always assume that's what will happen and pack your own food in advance? lol...


Arrow, it takes time, I perfectly understand. :wink: When I was a poor student who should pay for apartment and food for all of us I didn't go out at all. Yeah, I was somewhat jealous, but I clearly understood I can't afford it (and I know what means living on tight budget since I was a kid, so it wasn't that hard for me). As for other people eating junk (and my friends and co-workers do it all the time) I just tell them right upfront that I can't: otherwise my stomach will kill me.  People do understand and don't offer to try or ask silly questions why you don't buy chips/popcorn/etc.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your struggles. What helped me was learning to listen to my stomach when I was eating. Once I felt full, I stopped. It was hard because I was used to eating until I felt stuffed because it tasted good. Also, if you do some type of exercise 20 - 30 minutes after eating each meal for about 20 minutes, it will help kickstart your metabolism. I lost 40 lbs in a year by just adjusting my eating but still eating normal food that I fed my husband. Steer away from sweets, too many carbs (you need some carbs) and fats. Don't deprive yourself, just cut back. Eventually you won't crave it as much. I also do NOT recommend any type of diet soda. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've read an interesting advice couple days ago (in journal). If you are crazy about something (say, chocolate almonds), you eat handful of them, and then drink a glass of cold water. The water will make you feel full plus wash off the taste you like in mouth, and you don't want anymore at the moment. I think it should work!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks again for all the words of encouragement. it means a lot.

it's time to go grocery shopping again so I'll be picking up a lot of the things you guys suggested. I really want to stick to this, but I've been weak-willed in the past, so we will see. I REALLY need to cut out soda altogether. I honestly hate it, don't even know why I drink it, probably because boyfriend does. I'm going to talk to him about him joining me in my diet, see what he says.

Sort of off topic, but in relation to wellness - I have just confirmed my appointment: I will begin riding lessons tomorrow!
For any of you who have read my struggles with my current horse, this is a big step and I am so excited. A barn up the road does private lessons for $35 an hour, which I thought was reasonable. [Is it?] Anyway, I am so pumped! This could very well go a long way in improving my confidence, also.

baby steps...


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

That is what I pay for my private lessons  
I really wish you the best! Riding will help give you something else to think about and to channel your energy in to which should also help. Just remember there are no quick fixes or crash diets that will work in the long term. Set small goals for yourself. I hope you have a great lesson!!!!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I am very excited for you! Try to avoid sugar as much as you can and drink lots of water. And be kind to yourself. Every day is a new start! I will be praying for your healing through a healthy diet. You are gonna feel so good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

